# FOR SALE: Super micro mini chicken coups.



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Are you running out of room at your ranch?
Do you hate spending hours cleaning up after your chickens?

Modern science has joined with Stupid Barking dog Productions™ to bring you Fort Joe Super Micro Mini Coops.
They require no electricity, and heating is unnecessary even in the coldest of climates.
Room for at least 20 chickens per unit. Can be placed side by side.
Some training required, DVD $5.00 extra.

Order now, and beat the Christmas rush!! 
Operators standing by for the next ten minutes or so!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> Are you running out of room at your ranch?
> Do you hate spending hours cleaning up after your chickens?
> Modern science has joined with Stupid Barking dog Productions™ to bring you Fort Joe Super Micro Mini Coops.
> They require no electricity, and heating is unnecessary even in the coldest of climates.
> ...


You mean I put up a 36' x 18' x 8' high, chicken shed with prefab shelving and *this was available???* Jeeez, sure wish I'da known about this 4-5 years ago!:rofl::lolsmash::lolsmash::rofl:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> ...Modern science has joined with Stupid Barking dog Productions™ to bring you Fort Joe Super Micro Mini Coops...


Limited time offer I get two coops for the same price as one? Just pay a separate fee?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> Limited time offer I get two coops for the same price as one? Just pay a separate fee?


If you have a copier, and no conscience, you can have as many as you like.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Super micro and mini?! Wow.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Super micro mini over priced pile of crap... Why buy one when you can get riped off on two!?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

All you need to get is a 3d printer and make your own lol


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Super micro mini over priced pile of crap... Why buy one when you can get riped off on two!?


Yeah!!!!
Wait, what's riped?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> Yeah!!!!
> Wait, what's riped?


Oh good the spelling and grammar Nazis have arrived. :surrender: for my punishment I will buy three!


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Oh good the spelling and grammar Nazis have arrived. :surrender: for my punishment I will buy three!


Make it four, and I'll throw in the CD for free!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Ok but only because they are gluten free!


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Ok but only because they are gluten free!


Being a chicken man, you may, or you may not, enjoy this: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/help-my-rooster-wont-stand-still-30286/


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

That is hilarious! That should be a children's book. I loved it!


----------

